# New Cumberland Dam



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

I've been itching to fish some moving water and was thinking of going to the dam to fish for saugers. I have Monday afternoon or Thursday available this week. Monday will be sunny and cold in the afternoon, Thursday the water might be much higher after the rains. Anybody know if the dam will be fishable either of these days or if the conditions will be too bad to catch saugers?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> I've been itching to fish some moving water and was thinking of going to the dam to fish for saugers. I have Monday afternoon or Thursday available this week. Monday will be sunny and cold in the afternoon, Thursday the water might be much higher after the rains. Anybody know if the dam will be fishable either of these days or if the conditions will be too bad to catch saugers?


Ohio side will be fishable Monday....


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Ohio side will be fishable Monday....


Where is there fishing access on the Ohio side? Downstream of the lock?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> Where is there fishing access on the Ohio side? Downstream of the lock?


Park straight across from the end of the long lock wall,,, across from the dairy. By the 'Flags'. 
Make sure your parked well off the road.
This Google Map pic says 'updated 2017' but there's leaves on the trees?
https://www.google.com/maps/@40.5206697,-80.6255012,112m/data=!3m1!1e3

A friend told me that there has been quite a few cars/ fisherman there the last couple of days. If ANYONE is down on that bank in this weather,,,, there must be something going on!???


----------



## lewis hudson (Feb 14, 2018)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> I've been itching to fish some moving water and was thinking of going to the dam to fish for saugers. I have Monday afternoon or Thursday available this week. Monday will be sunny and cold in the afternoon, Thursday the water might be much higher after the rains. Anybody know if the dam will be fishable either of these days or if the conditions will be too bad to catch saugers?


Was down at yellow creek mouth sunday caught a few good ones couple perch also should be heatin up


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Please keep an update on the fish bite thanks a lot


----------



## lewis hudson (Feb 14, 2018)

25asnyder said:


> Please keep an update on the fish bite thanks a lot


Water temp almost 38 shouldnt be long now


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Much appreciated mr hudson


----------



## lewis hudson (Feb 14, 2018)

25asnyder said:


> Much appreciated mr hudson


I gotta work all wknd or i would be there


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Really this early


----------



## lewis hudson (Feb 14, 2018)

25asnyder said:


> Really this early


Yea im headin down tues morning for sure water at 40.8 today gotta be soon


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

lewis hudson said:


> Yea im headin down tues morning for sure water at 40.8 today gotta be soon


Keep us posted. Im gunna be out doin some fishin too. Good luck!


----------



## lewis hudson (Feb 14, 2018)

Vinnyt said:


> Keep us posted. Im gunna be out doin some fishin too. Good luck!


Sure will sitting here at work waiting on 11 pm headin down bout 6 am


----------



## lewis hudson (Feb 14, 2018)

Heading to locks tomorrow hope we can fish it this week went last tuesday too much junk floating anybody live close to give info im an hour northwest


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

lewis hudson said:


> Heading to locks tomorrow hope we can fish it this week went last tuesday too much junk floating anybody live close to give info im an hour northwest


There was a lot of junk floating on Sunday... haven't seen it since though. They usually don't like to leave that stuff floating around the lock opening though, so you may be good by now


----------



## lewis hudson (Feb 14, 2018)

Bad Bub said:


> There was a lot of junk floating on Sunday... haven't seen it since though. They usually don't like to leave that stuff floating around the lock opening though, so you


----------

